# [Over forum limit]



## SunandFun83 (Jul 17, 2014)

[I'm sorry, but you can't charge guests extra fees about $100 per night, unless they are fees that ALL guests must pay directly to the resort.  You are welcome to repost within the $100 per night limit.]


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Jul 17, 2014)

[edited]

What are the total costs for the Hyatt split week and for the guest fees?


----------



## SunandFun83 (Jul 17, 2014)

*Hyatt fees*

Hyatt charges $41 reservation and $31 guest fee.  They charge $39 at check-out for split week.

$121 total fees for this reservation


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Jul 18, 2014)

SunandFun83 said:


> Hyatt charges $41 reservation and $31 guest fee.  They charge $39 at check-out for split week.
> 
> $121 total fees for this reservation



Thanks. 

So the cost for the four nights is $400 + 121 or $521 total.  Or about  $130 per night.

That's pretty reasonable considering how nice the place is.


----------



## cgeidl (Jul 18, 2014)

*Rental max is $100 per day*

Think this should be in the classified rent section as $100 per day is maximum including fees.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Jul 18, 2014)

cgeidl said:


> Think this should be in the classified rent section as $100 per day is maximum including fees.



I think it's okay.  

I looked at the sticky/guidelines and it said $100 per night exclusive of resort fees.  The "extra" fees are resort fees.  So it seems it falls within the guidelines.


----------



## SunandFun83 (Jul 19, 2014)

*This is more than 60% Off*

Hyatt full rate for 1br is $331.  money doesn't  grow on trees.  This LMR is deep discount because I have 2,200 LCUP or restricted points that expire in October.

 or  or  this is a good vacation opportunity


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 19, 2014)

BJRSanDiego said:


> I think it's okay.
> 
> I looked at the sticky/guidelines and it said $100 per night exclusive of resort fees.  The "extra" fees are resort fees.  So it seems it falls within the guidelines.



No - that is only for fees paid directly to the resort by the renter, not for fees that the owner pays.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jul 19, 2014)

So then according to the rules the $39 paid the resort at check out is ok but the guest fee and reservation fee need to be included in the $100 per day?


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 19, 2014)

The rules say that fees that ALL guests have to pay to the resort are excluded.  But since the OP wants the guest to pay for the split-reservation fee, that is NOT a fee that all guests pay to the resort.  

Fees that all guests pay would be things like local taxes, mandatory resort fees, and any other fees that all guests must pay, and are not optional.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jul 19, 2014)

But all guests who stay less than 7 days do have to pay the fee and the fee is being paid to the resort.  There is another tugger that has been advertising  CMV weeks with a hk fee for years.  Most of the reservations are less than $100 per night but I think he throws in some high season $699 plus hk fees too.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 19, 2014)

tschwa2 said:


> But all guests who stay less than 7 days do have to pay the fee and the fee is being paid to the resort.  There is another tugger that has been advertising  CMV weeks with a hk fee for years.  Most of the reservations are less than $100 per night but I think he throws in some high season $699 plus hk fees too.



But "all guests who stay less than 7 days" is not the same as mandatory fees paid by all guests.

Remember - this forum is not meant to be all things to all people - it usually is not the best place for high dollar, for-profit rentals.  It's meant to be a place where an owner can salvage some $$$ on a reservation they can't use, and can't cancel - that's it.

*If this debate starts again, I'm going to throw myself off a bridge.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jul 19, 2014)

Well if that is the case why hasn't this one been removed for being outside limits and told they could repost if they want to comply to the rules?


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 19, 2014)

Because no one saw it or reported it until just now, and by then several questions had been posted, which I tried to answer.


----------

